# Natural allergy solutions?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Rubys seasonal allergies are really kicking up. Especially today, its been really windy and rainy so pollen must be everywhere. Shes itching her armpits and ears like crazy. I know its not fleas, I combed through her yesterday. 

I feel bad cause it seems uncomfortable to be so itchy. Are there any natural approaches I can take to minimize allergies, or would my only bet be something like childrens claritin?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

She can have Benedryl 1mg per lb of body weight every 8 hrs. As for a natural approach, you could rinse her daily in the bath to remove any contact allergens and I have read of people feeding their dogs honey from bees in your area. 

I have an allergy girl as well and I agree this year is going to be a bad one. She is scratching herself raw and belly dragging all over the place. The Benedryl 3 times a day seems to be helping a bit, she is also very sensitive to grass right now so she wears rubber dog boots each and every time she heads outsideand we wipe her with a damp cloth as soon as she comes back in.

If anyone else has any other solutions I would also be glad to hear of them


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am petsitting two danes with seasonal allergies and I have been giving them bovine colostrum. They get 4 capsules each per day but for your guy I would give one capsule in the morning and one in the evening. It hasn't totally eradicated their licking that I think is more from stress possibly a grass allergy as they are worse when they come in from the yard but they are not scratching, shaking their heads and their ears are not red and sore. their bellies and armpits are also normal and not irritated looking.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i had annie tested by a holistic practitioner ,some of the allergens i guessed but a few were a surprise,he sent me drops to give ,there is a difference in her but dust mites are the worst,im cleaning with eucalyptus and doing a lot of dampdusting,pulled all my downstairs carpets also ,when shes having a bad itchy day then i pop a tshirt on her to stop any secondary infection ,her paws she doesnt chew very often but if i catch her then i spray colloidal silver on them and she stops!!,http://www.holisticremediesuk.co.uk/hairanalysis.htm,this hair testing is in the uk but he will also do testing for people all round the world for £35.00 this price includes postage and meds if needed,a fraction of the price of vet testing plus he tests for a lot more things than vets,and i have to say this man knows his holistic stuff,karen


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

There's someone on this forum (shellbell I think - sorry if I'm wrong!) who feeds their dog wild blueberries for allergies. Might be worth a try!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I do have an allergy dog, but haven't tried feeding wild blueberries, lol. Here is what we are currently doing to combat Tux's problems, and this is on the advice of our holistic vet.

He is taking Antronex by Standard Process (all natural anti-histamine), fish oil (three pumps a day since it is an anti-inflammatory), and Proviable-DC probiotic (helps to keep yeast away since all the itching and scratching makes him prone to yeast in his feet). I also wipe his feet with wet wipes every time he comes in from outside. He gets bathed with a super mild hypo-allergenic shampoo (by Earth Bath) once a week. A couple times a week I rinse him off well with water. People shower daily and are able to wash away allergens. Dogs don't, so the bathing and water rinsing alone helps provide some relief and keeps pollen and such from accumulating in his coat. Also, I do have Ketochlor shampoo, and I will use this on his feet a couple times a month, more if I notice them getting red and irritated. Gotta keep that yeast away. And lastly, I have some Bach Rescue Remedy he gets a few times a day. He does not really have anxiety issues, but I still feel like keeping him as calm and relaxed as possible helps some, and the vet suggested it. 

Other things you can try include Quercetin/Bromelain supplements. Quercetin is an all natural anti-histamine, and Bromelain helps make it more efficient. A high dose of Vitamin C also acts as an ant-inflammatory. I used to use a QBC supplement by Solaray (for people) that contained all three. 

I've also heard giving honey that is both local and raw can help with pollen allergies. And I know people who give alfalfa supplements and have luck.

That is why I decided to talk to a holistic vet, there are a lot of all natural options out there for allergies, and I wanted an experts opinion of what to try...

Good luck, I hate allergies!


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't like giving Copper medication if I can help it. The vet said to give benedryl. 1mg per body weight. It made him puke even at low dose of 25mg with food in his tummy and on an empty stomach. So I said forget it, I will not try another allergy pill. So I went to a very well known raw dog food supplier who all about all natural approaches. Her eyes bugged out when I said I tried benedryl. 

It was funny, because there was a guy in the store that was experiencing a similar issue with his dog and had red eyes and ichy ears. She highly recommended Camomille tea. You brew a cup of chamomile tea, refrigerate it and apply it to his skin with a clean washcloth to help with the irritation. I also bought an all natural eye wash for Copper from there which she said will also works great. It is a little expensice so she said use the tea more. They both have really helps with his irritation. And I feel so much better that I am not giving him medication for it.

I hope Ruby feels better!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you give activated quercetin to pets?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

camomille tea? Really, I have never heard of that, sounds interesting. So far, that one sounds like the easiest, so I think I will try that one first lol. Thanks so much for all the suggestions! I hate seeing her being so itchy. I just cleaned my air purifier from its winter snooze, I think Ill turn it on tonight


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> I am petsitting two danes with seasonal allergies and I have been giving them bovine colostrum. They get 4 capsules each per day but for your guy I would give one capsule in the morning and one in the evening. It hasn't totally eradicated their licking that I think is more from stress possibly a grass allergy as they are worse when they come in from the yard but they are not scratching, shaking their heads and their ears are not red and sore. their bellies and armpits are also normal and not irritated looking.


is there a particular brand of bovine colustrum? and i was asked yesterday about sheep and goat colustrum? would they also have similar propterties?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

No bovine colostrum has tons of stuff you won't find in goat or sheep colostrum. So pretty much any bovine colostrum would be great.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I guess Im set with the bovine colostrum lol... I got my 240 capsules in the mail today


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

off topic, i know....but didn't someone suggest chamomille tea, also for allergies?

i just read that somewhere else, too....


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes it was on the previous page. Im going to try that too, since camomille tea is easy to come by


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just searched for it (in the Raw Pictures thread) and it's DeekenDog that uses wild blueberries for Deeken's environmental allergies. Might be worth a PM to her, since it doesn't look as if she's found this thread. =)

ETA: This is her post "Deeken's dinner from a few nights ago. The heart shaped things are blueberry icecubes. I'm not a BARF feeder but D. has been supplemented with wild blueberries since he was kibble fed. They do wonders to help control his environmental allergies. Not necessary now that he's raw fed as his allergies are pretty much gone but I do still notice a slight difference during peak allergy season so I continue feeding them. We'd had a particularly hard workout day so he got the egg as an extra. There's also some liver in there somewhere."


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yeahhh I have seen that post before. I thought it said for CEDAR allergies for some reason haha. Could be worth a try too, Im sure she would love getting some organic blueberries


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kat said:


> Oh yeahhh I have seen that post before. I thought it said for CEDAR allergies for some reason haha. Could be worth a try too, Im sure she would love getting some organic blueberries


There was another post she made that said he had Cedar allergies, but maybe that's amongst others as well? I don't know, I'm lucky in that I've never had an allergy dog....but I don't think it would hurt to try!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Yes it was on the previous page. Im going to try that too, since camomille tea is easy to come by


i thought it cool that i read it here and elsewhere


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

And camomille tea smells nice, so thats also a bonus. natural doggie perfume  lol


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> And camomille tea smells nice, so thats also a bonus. natural doggie perfume  lol


Any luck with the camomille? Our little guy's paws are swollen from his incessant licking...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we are brewing chamomile tea and using it diluted to wipe bubba's face down...

we also use acv diluted to wipe both dogs down after a walk. it's high allergy season here.....and i've noticed it has helped a lot.

malia isn't eating her feet and bubba's not rubbing his face on the carpet as much.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

this is what I used in the past with pretty good results, Uno gets seasonal allergies, depending where we live. He usually breaks out in hives all over the body which lasts anywhere from couple days to couple weeks. 

Skin Supplements: Maximum Healthy Skin Kit by Drs. Foster and Smith
but I think they raised the price on it since last year and now it seems overpriced, you can probably just get those ingredient separately and save money


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

shellbell said:


> I do have an allergy dog, but haven't tried feeding wild blueberries, lol. Here is what we are currently doing to combat Tux's problems, and this is on the advice of our holistic vet.
> 
> He is taking Antronex by Standard Process (all natural anti-histamine), fish oil (three pumps a day since it is an anti-inflammatory), and Proviable-DC probiotic (helps to keep yeast away since all the itching and scratching makes him prone to yeast in his feet). I also wipe his feet with wet wipes every time he comes in from outside. He gets bathed with a super mild hypo-allergenic shampoo (by Earth Bath) once a week. A couple times a week I rinse him off well with water. People shower daily and are able to wash away allergens. Dogs don't, so the bathing and water rinsing alone helps provide some relief and keeps pollen and such from accumulating in his coat. Also, I do have Ketochlor shampoo, and I will use this on his feet a couple times a month, more if I notice them getting red and irritated. Gotta keep that yeast away. And lastly, I have some Bach Rescue Remedy he gets a few times a day. He does not really have anxiety issues, but I still feel like keeping him as calm and relaxed as possible helps some, and the vet suggested it.
> 
> ...



Is this ok for dogs then?
QBC PLEX Quercetin Bromelain Vitamin C Complex By Solaray - 120 Capsules - Reviews & Prices @ Yahoo! Shopping


----------

